# Looking for layed back Rp



## cjl1agent (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello! I'm still fairly new to Rp, but I believe I got it mostly down. I'm 17 looking for friends to rp with... msg me on telegram if you're down: Cjl1agent

my character is a wolf who is fairly shy and kind if you want an image check my FA. Other than that he loves sports and being athletic and being a goof. I can rp to anything even weird kinds but make sure you note that to me before we start. Hope that we talk soon ... btw my discord is Cjl1agent#2010 and skype is Cjl1agent1 (in case u dont have telegram)


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 9, 2017)

Alright I'm down! I'll add you on both Discord and Telegram, I prefer discord but telegram is fine aswell.


----------



## Madoneverything (Jul 16, 2017)

What sort of plots do you like?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 19, 2017)

cjl1agent said:


> Hello! I'm still fairly new to Rp, but I believe I got it mostly down. I'm 17 looking for friends to rp with... msg me on telegram if you're down: Cjl1agent
> 
> my character is a wolf who is fairly shy and kind if you want an image check my FA. Other than that he loves sports and being athletic and being a goof. I can rp to anything even weird kinds but make sure you note that to me before we start. Hope that we talk soon ... btw my discord is Cjl1agent#2010 and skype is Cjl1agent1 (in case u dont have telegram)


I'm willing to rp with you over Skype. We can talk about it there, if you want.


----------

